# How many game consoles do you have? :P (including handhelds)



## yoyo98 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah uh... I have like 23 or something.... ._.


----------



## Jawile (Oct 3, 2015)

I've got 11
SNES, Gamecube, PS1, Wii, Wii U, 3DS, Gameboy Advance, XBOX 360, DS, DS Lite, DSi


----------



## Luxanna (Oct 4, 2015)

`I dont own many of the newer one since I cant afford to keep up my collection ;-; lol 60 bucks per game is a lot even 3ds games ;_; are like 40
2 SNES, Gameboy Advance, Gamecube, Playstation 2, 2 DS, 1 DSLite, 2 3DS, 1 SP (advance?) 1 wii, 1 mini wii.
So 12 "


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 4, 2015)

i have a wii and a 3ds
my family has a dsi, a super old ds, a ps3, a gameboy color and a n64 currently at home too. my brother took our gamecube smh...


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> `I dont own many of the newer one since I cant afford to keep up my collection ;-; lol 60 bucks per game is a lot even 3ds games ;_; are like 40



I feel your pain ;-; That's the main reason why the only Wii U games I have are Super Smash Bros. and Mario Kart 8. I remember being able to get Wii games for as little as ?5... Like, what happened?

Anyway, right now I have a Wii U and a 3DS, but I have had a Gamecube, two DS Lites and three Wiis. I got rid of my Gamecube soon after I got a Wii, both of my DS Lites broke and my first two Wiis broke. My third one was given to my sisters because I now have a Wii U.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

PS3, PS4, Wii U, 3DS XL, New 3DS XL


----------



## Wholockian (Oct 4, 2015)

I have an Xbox 360, Wii, DS Lite (x2), 3DS (smashed screen, but still works), 3DSXL (broken), New 3DS and a Gameboy Micro

My brother has a PS4 too ;3;


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 4, 2015)

I have 13 I think, that doesn't include gaming PC's :3.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 4, 2015)

- Xbox One
- Xbox 360
- PS3
- PS Vita
- Dreamcast
- Gamecube
- Wii u
- Wii
- 3DS
- DS
- Sega Game Gear


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 4, 2015)

5
Wii
Wii U
New 3DS XL
Gameboy Advance
PS Vita


----------



## Bosca (Oct 4, 2015)

PS2, PS3, PS4, PSP ( probs not working tho lol), 2 DS Lite, 3DSXL (My fave tbh) and a Wii. Yeah, I pretty much only gone for Sony and Nintendo products.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 4, 2015)

-Wii
-DS Lite
-DSi XL
-Xbox 360
-PS3
-3DS XL
-Xbox One
-Wii U
-PS4


----------



## kassie (Oct 4, 2015)

Wii U
PS4
New 3DS XL
PS2


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 4, 2015)

4, and 5 if you can class my PC as a games console. I have my 3DS XL, a GBA SP, and 2 PSP (3000's), one of which doesn't work properly any more because the charge socket on it's damaged.


----------



## Merleawe (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a Wii U, PS4, PS3, Wii, Nintendo 64, 2 3DS XL's and a New 3DS :3 This is all shared between my boyfriend and I except my new 3DS and old 3DS xl lol


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 6, 2015)

Nintendo 64
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
Gamecube
Nintendo DS
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo 3DS
PlayStation
PlayStation 2
PlayStation Portable
PC

So twelve unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Brobasaur (Oct 6, 2015)

PS2
PS3
PSP
PS Vita
New 3DS XL.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 6, 2015)

NES (multiple)
SNES (multiple)
Nintendo 64
Gamecube
Wii U
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance (multiple)
DS
DS Lite (multiple)
3DS XL (multiple)
Master System
Megadrive/Genesis
Mega CD
Dreamcast (multiple)
Game Gear
Playstation (multiple)
Playstation 2
PSP
PSVita (multiple)
Neo Geo


----------



## Uly (Oct 6, 2015)

Just a 3DS and an xbox 360. Soon I'll have either an Xbox One or PS4


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 6, 2015)

Playstation
Playstation 2
Xbox 360
DS Lite
DSi
3DS

I do most of my gaming on Steam though honestly.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Currently, I only own one: my 3DS.
When I was younger, I had a gameboy, gameboy advance, DS Lite and a playstation 2.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

NES(doesn't work though), GBA SP, PS Vita.

And I guess my laptop can count since i game on it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 7, 2015)

I have a GameBoy Advance SP, a 3DS XL, 2 PS3's, a PS2, and another 3DS if you consider my BF's... So not that many...


----------



## Llust (Oct 7, 2015)

- 3ds
- ds lite
- wii
- wii u
- ps3
- ps2


----------



## kwonniebunz (Oct 10, 2015)

Nintendo 64, gbc somewhere, nintendo Wii, nintendo WiiU, playstation 3 and a 3DS.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Oct 20, 2015)

Sega gamegear, arcade action (does that count?), gameboy colour, ps1, ps2, PS3, psvita, Xbox 360, GameCube, 3 wiis, ds lite, 3ds and a computer (I'm counting this because I play games on that too). 

So 15 if they all count. Never really think about it but I have a lot of consoles. O.O


----------



## Inka (Oct 20, 2015)

And I thought I had a lot ;P PS4, wii, ds lite, 3ds and n3ds. PS2, PS3 and PSP all died on me so off to the bin they went.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Oct 20, 2015)

hmm lol never really counted... I have..

NES
N64
Gamecube
Wii u
Gameboy Advance
GBA SP x2
Nintendo DS (original)
Nintendo 3DS (original x2[blue and black])
New Nintendo 3DS from AC:HHD Bundle
Xbox
Xbox 360
Playstation
Playstation 2 (x2 lol ones mine ones my husbands)
Playstation 3


So 17? I would still have my Gameboy color and Wii but I sold the color and gave my wii to my niece when I got my Wii U.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a slight addiction to holding onto all my goods haha mostly nintendo anyway. I still play my N64 and Gamecube.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 20, 2015)

~ Laptop (windows 7; PCs count right??  I mean I have tons of games on it so)
~ XBOX 360
~ DSi (white)
~ 3DS XL (black)

Used to have a clear-gray Gameboy Advance, but I lost it in a move.
I don't have much at all lol


----------



## Zakarri (Oct 20, 2015)

Have owned:
Sega Genesis
Sega Saturn
GBA original
N64
PS2
Xbox
Wii
Original DS
DSi
3DS
PSP

Current:
Gaming computer
NES (somewhere in my home)
Dreamcast
PS3
PS4
Xbox 360
Wii U
New 3DS XL (screw the DS naming conventions tbh)
GameCube

I probably missed some but I think that's it.

Also that's not including duplicates, like I've had 2 GCNs, 2 PS3s, 2(?) original DSs, 2 Xbox 360s, and 2 PSPs, and 2 Wiis. (That's all I think)


----------



## laineybop (Oct 20, 2015)

Currently we have 1 NES, 1 Gamecube, 2 Wiis, 1 Wii U, 1 Gameboy Advance, 2 Gameboy SPs, 1 DS Phatty, 1 DS Lite, 1 DSi XL, 1 3DS XL, 1 N3DS XL.

We have had 2 XBox, 2 XBox 360, PS, PS 2, PS 3, & Sega Dreamcast. Hubby plans to get either a PS4 or XBox One soon. Might have forgotten a few, we've had a lot of stuff over the years.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 20, 2015)

Atari 2600
NES 
SNES 
Sega Genesis 
Sega CD 
N64 
GameCube
Wii 
XBOX 
XBox 360 
Xbox One
PS1 
PS2 
PS3 
Gameboy
GBA SP 
DS Lite 
3DS 
3DS XL 
N3DS 
PSP 
Wii U 
Sega Dreamcast

I think that's all...


----------



## Kaitrock (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a DS, 2 DS lites, DSI XL, 2 3ds's, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance, PSP, Playstation, PS2, Xbox, Xbox 360, Wii, and Gamecube. Haven't decided what next gen console to buy. Leaning toward the Xbox One because of the Oculus Rift!


----------



## almapata (Oct 24, 2015)

A SNES that stopped working consistently (RIP...), Playstation 2 and 3, Wii, GBA SP, DSi and a 3ds. So seven, or eight if you count the weird handheld Mega Drive that still sells in my country.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 24, 2015)

Game Boy Colour, DS, 3DS XL, Wii, Xbox 360. But the Wii and Xbox 360 I share with my room mates.


----------



## 0ni (Oct 25, 2015)

I used to trade in my consoles to get money off the newer generations. Stopped doing that after I realised how much I missed them once they were gone.

At the moment I have:
-PS1
-PS2
-PS3
-PS4
-DS Lite
-DSi
-3DS
-3DSXL
-N64
-SNES
-Gamecube
-PSP
-Wii
-Wii U
-Gameboy
-Gameboy Color
-Gameboy Pocket

Some of the consoles I own are old ones I inherited from my brothers so they have been with us for years.


----------



## mariostarn (Oct 25, 2015)

Atari 2600
NES
SNES
Nintendo 64 (Pikachu edition)
2 Gamecubes
Wii
Wii U
PS1
Xbox 360
Sega Genesis
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast
2 Game Boys (Original)
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
2 Nintendo DSi
Nintendo 3DS
New Nintendo 3DS XL

I used to have a Game Boy Color, a silver GBA, a DS lite and a PS2 but they're long gone now. 

The entanglement is a true nightmare.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 25, 2015)

I have 2, my New 3DS & my PS3. The PS3 isn't used as often as my 3DS, but I still love it. I'd like to get a PS4, but I can't afford it right now.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 25, 2015)

*Current:*

Nintendo Entertainment System
Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Nintendo 64
Nintendo GameCube (x2)
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo Wii U
PlayStation 2
Xbox (Original)

*Handhelds:*

Game Boy (x2, including Super Game Boy for SNES)
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance (x4, including Game Boy Player for GameCube)
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo 3DS (Original)

*Previously Owned*

PS One (Original PlayStation redesign)
PlayStation 2 Slim (x2)


----------

